# Solitaire Horseboxes, Leics



## gunnergundog (3 February 2012)

Am looking at getting a new lorry built;  does anyone have any experience (good or bad) of Solitaire in Leire, Leics?  PM me if you prefer......thanks in advance!


----------



## Tanta (3 February 2012)

They built a new box for us about 10 years ago - and were very good, met the schedule we had agreed and were reliable. It wasnt the highest spec lorry, but perfectly serviceable, and a good price.


----------



## perfect11s (3 February 2012)

Maybe they are better now but the ones Ive seen have been Non tilt tilt cabs which is very bad news on the later chassis, it can  also be quite alot heavier  than the fiberglass pod type the the better builders like Kevin parker use !!!If I  had the brass  I would be up to Kevin parkers they realy are state of the art quality lorrys ....
www.kevinparkerhorseboxesltd.co.uk


----------



## VRIN (3 February 2012)

I looked at a couple of solitaires second hand and was very impressed with what i saw, I also spoke to solitaire and they were very helpful even though they knew I was only looking at second hand ones.

I seriously thought about buying one but it was overpriced.


----------



## blood_magik (3 February 2012)

perfect11s said:



			Maybe they are better now but the ones Ive seen have been Non tilt tilt cabs which is very bad news on the later chassis, it can  also be quite alot heavier  than the fiberglass pod type the the better builders like Kevin parker use !!!If I  had the brass  I would be up to Kevin parkers they realy are state of the art quality lorrys ....
www.kevinparkerhorseboxesltd.co.uk

Click to expand...

I found a picture of our kevin parker lorry:


----------



## measles (3 February 2012)

Sarah_Jane has a Solitaire and I'm sure would share her thoughts.


----------



## gunnergundog (3 February 2012)

measles said:



			Sarah_Jane has a Solitaire and I'm sure would share her thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Tx!


----------



## kerilli (3 February 2012)

i'll pm you.


----------



## shywhitebadger (3 February 2012)

Google the following three words???  solitaire, horseboxes and insolvency?


----------



## diggerbez (3 February 2012)

my friend had one and it met a nasty end as it set on fire on the M6  it was well maintained (her dad ran a haulage firm) and they never got to the bottom of why it happened- a 'fault'.... however, it was a lovely box, but expensive to service as not tiltcab

another that would go to kevin parkers if i had the dosh   in fact i know someone who might be selling a KP 2 horse that has hardly been used


----------



## Tr0uble (3 February 2012)

How about these guys? My friend is buying one, I went with her to view last weekend...v professional looking place, really nice quality. I test drove one and am hooked!

http://www.bloomfieldsleisurevehicles.co.uk/


----------



## TableDancer (3 February 2012)

I have been researching a new lorry and have heard both good and bad stories about Solitaire - so you oays your money and takes your choice  The bad experiences (two separate) seem to be to do with poor aftercare in the event of problems - the good ones never had problems on the first place...

So I was open to the idea, my only observation is that having looked around at a lot of new/ish builds, the Solitaires look a bit old-fashioned - I think it's the lack of fibreglass luton, and the single smallish living window, plus no under floor storage. Just my opinion


----------



## gunnergundog (3 February 2012)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions and feedback; much appreciated!

Tr0uble.......unfortunately, I'm after a 7.5ton vehicle and having had a quick look at the website you suggested, it appears that Bloomfields only do 3.5tonners......unless of course you saw otherwise on your visit???


----------



## Tr0uble (3 February 2012)

Ahh, fair enough! no, all were 3.5t


----------



## christine48 (4 February 2012)

Solitaire horse boxes are very old fashioned and often built on chassis which have had a lot of wear and tear. A couple of friends of mine had new builds in the last year and have had trouble with leaks around the windows which are prone to popping out. Having said that they are very popular. Not sure of paye load.


----------



## Nicco (4 February 2012)

We have a Solitaire, very pleased with it. Bought second hand but when we contacted Solitaire they were very helpful. It is our fourth lorry and by far the best. Solid build and we are very happy  with it.


----------



## christine48 (4 February 2012)

They use thin ply wood for the lockers which rot because the windows leak and it soaks into the glasonite. They are lower budget lorries and you get what you pay for.


----------

